# Survey



## unpopular (Dec 15, 2012)

Let me know what you think of this one. Do the lines lead, or do they lead away?

What initially interests me is the juxtaposition between the ordered blocks and the houses in the foreground that are at off-angles. That and the frosty-white roofs.


----------



## thetrue (Dec 15, 2012)

Hmmm. I don't know to think of this one. My eyes keep wandering the photo looking for something to look at. Although I appreciate your concept, I just can't find anything that keeps my attention.


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 15, 2012)

To me, the bigger (dark) trees in the foreground do offer something for my eyes to rest upon, but then I'm not sure that leading lines lead anyone's eyes from the top towards the lower areas of an image (never learned these kinds of things)? Does it matter or does it not matter where lines start? True question here.


----------



## KenC (Dec 15, 2012)

I have to agree that it doesn't seem to be leading me anywhere.  It's also a little flat - might need to be a little lighter in the highlights and darker in the mid-tones.

I'm just guessing here, but maybe having more of the ordered part and less of the chaos would be more effective?


----------



## Rick58 (Dec 15, 2012)

The curved road and dark tree kind'a take my eyes the the center of the photo, But then there's really nothing there to focus on.


----------



## xabit (Dec 15, 2012)

My eyes keep darting between the centre road at the very top with the white roofed house at the bottom of the road and the dark trees at the bottom of the image


----------



## unpopular (Dec 15, 2012)

A degree of visual uncertainty is desired in this image, I don't want the eye to "land" anywhere, it's not about one or the other, but both. For me, Rick's assessment is something that I'm worried about, the trees being too dominant. I wish that there was something to balance them in the diagonal adjacent corner.


----------



## fiziwig (Dec 15, 2012)

My eyes don't know where to go or what to focus on. I find it too busy. (just my humble opinion)


----------



## unpopular (Dec 15, 2012)

I love canned replies to my images, like "it's too busy". Not everything is or should be harmonious, comfortable or compositionally pleasing. 

If your eye wanders, then my concerns about the trees in the foreground being too dominant isn't an issue.


----------



## timor (Dec 16, 2012)

It would be much better in color. I think.


----------



## texkam (Dec 16, 2012)

I don't see this image so much in terms of lines, but rather texture. If this was a new development with insignificant trees it would strengthen the effect IMHO. The b/w works for me, as it simplifies.


----------



## EIngerson (Dec 16, 2012)

My eyes wander on it. There's no definite subject to focus on. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Vautrin (Dec 16, 2012)

it's a little muddy.


----------



## unpopular (Dec 16, 2012)

My images? Muddy? Never!

(fixed and replaced)


----------



## texkam (Dec 16, 2012)

Where you airborne when you shot this?


----------



## unpopular (Dec 16, 2012)

Billings is situated in a narrow section of the Yellowstone Valley, where the river has cut through a bench, resulting in tall cliffs to the north and south of the city.


----------



## amolitor (Dec 16, 2012)

The contrast you're looking for is, to me, lost in the greater contrast between near and far. The ordered houses are farther away, the disordered ones nearer. All I see if houses getting smaller in the distance, the ordered/disordered contrast is too weak to stand out.

The trees/no-trees contrast is more potent, but it's really just a "look, dark shapes in an otherwise pale image" thing.


----------



## unpopular (Dec 16, 2012)

That is a good analysis, amolitor, and explains why I had my doubts on this image.


----------

